# Problem with "mod_fcgid" inside a jail



## Wolfram (May 15, 2010)

Hi,

running mod_fcgid (for apache22) on a amd64 server refuses apache to start. in the httpd log there is mentioned: 
	
	



```
No such file or directory: mod_fcgid: Can't create share memory for size %zu byte
```
 I tried to find some help through google, and it seems there exist other users too, who ran into the same problem, but unfortunately there is not any good solution to this. I am running jails with "ezjail" on freebsd 8.0-RELEASE (amd64).

I would be really grateful if you could give me some useful hints.

Thanks


----------



## Wolfram (May 16, 2010)

*[Solved]*

serendipitously, I was able to find myself a solution to this; trying the following should help:

/etc/sysctl.conf:

```
security.jail.sysvipc_allowed=1
```

/etc/rc.conf:

```
jail_sysvipc_allow="YES"
```

then restarting your jails, it should work properly.


----------

